# ONLY ONE ANSWE R   :   sIn



## walter23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Speaks for itself.. now get to it, boys and girls.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 23, 2005)

wth...  :scratch:


----------



## Tammy (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm with Orie :scratch:


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 23, 2005)

Tammy said:
			
		

> I'm with Orie :scratch:


 
. and for repetitions sake :scratch:


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 23, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one :scratch:

Eric


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 23, 2005)

.....:scratch:

very interesting photo though!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 23, 2005)

It may speak for itself, but it must be in Greek, because I don't get it either. :scratch:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 23, 2005)

so what are we missing walter?


----------



## walter23 (Jan 23, 2005)

It's pretty obvious.  There's only one answe r.


----------



## Nan C (Jan 23, 2005)

:scratch:


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 23, 2005)

Spelling mistake?


----------



## Patrick (Jan 23, 2005)

:scratch: 

Don't get it.


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 23, 2005)

:scratch:  wow im still trying to figure it out...hmm if this is some kind of super symbolic "you'll only get it if you're really smart" pictures...i bow down to your intelligence :hail: 
 

jkjk


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought that I understood it when I first looked, but then everyone else replied that they didn't get it, and I know I'm that smart, so I guess I'm confused...and in a way not????


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 24, 2005)

Eleven!

it's the unlucky number!


----------



## Trombone (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, i guess the answer is in the 4 squares below the cross, nice drawing, very nice actually!!! thanks for sharing walter.


Cheers,
Trombone


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 24, 2005)

On each of the dates he has there was a mass murderer apprehended or convicted...  

January 23 1991 Policeman's Videotaped Murder Leads to Killers' Convictions in Texas 

January 13 1958 The Manuel Massacres 

February 5 1994 Medger Evers' killer is convicted 

January 2 1981 The Yorkshire Ripper is apprehended 

January 10 1987 Connecticut's Wood-Chipper Murder

January 27 1978 The "Dracula Killer"

He added them all up and he found that there was 111 (3 one's)
Down in the boxes there are 4 sins(sins he could probably only think of...) Money, drinking, immoral sexual relations, and the corrupted church.

If you don't have the 111(3 one's) you go to hell... the three ones are The Father, The Son and The Holy Spirit.

And if you believe anything I just told you.... you should get professional help.. :lmao:


----------



## messier (Jan 25, 2005)

it's not as obvious as you may think because a lot of us still have questions about this image.  So will you please give a hint. thanks


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2005)

Chris may be close. i think this was posted for us to conclude our own interpretation; much like the bible. but hey, what do i know :study:


----------



## Replic (Jan 25, 2005)

Come on walter, keep us from hanging


----------



## walter23 (Jan 25, 2005)

There's no message, at least no meaningful one.   I thought it was ironic that if you read it left to right, top to bottom, it says "only one answer, sin" but that's me.   Now go out and touch some boobies or something.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jan 25, 2005)

walter23 said:
			
		

> There's no message, at least no meaningful one.   I thought it was ironic that if you read it left to right, top to bottom, it says "only one answer, sin" but that's me.   Now go out and touch some boobies or something.



There's got to be more to it than that...


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> There's got to be more to it than that...


I think so too.... but I bet the guy standing there is the only one who knows..... or cares for that matter.... lol


----------



## walter23 (Jan 25, 2005)

Alright, alright, here's the story.  This guy was a 'busker' using the old hook evangelical christian groups always use, which is to pretend to be doing something without any religious overtones to get passersby to pay attention - in this case, pretending to be a busker doing mathematical magic tricks.  Half the audience was also composed of plants who'd ask the right questions at the right time, another tactic these guys always use.

Anyway, the audience was asked to call out numbers on the 6x6 grid of sequential integers between 1 and 36, and then he'd circle that number and cross out the remaining numbers on the same row and column.  Before he started, he'd promised that at the end of the exercise he'd have the number 111, and sure enough, it turns out that no matter what combination of integers you choose you'll always end up with 111, after you add them up once all squares have been eliminated by either circling or crossing out.   

He then proudly proclaimed that this was because there was Only One Answer, and said the same thing is true of the world.  No matter what you do, there's only one true answer you can come to, and that's Jesus Christ.  Flimsy, I know.  The world is just a tad bit more complicated than a simple predetermined mathematical game, but that was his analogy and he was sticking to it. 

The other stuff was a lesson about how the guy with no face is blue because even though he has money, a social life, a family, and goes to church, he has cancer and is dying and none of those things matter to him any more because he knows he is going to hell.  The sIn clearly illustrates that "I" is a component of "SIN" (just like there's no "I" in TEAM, whoo! whoo! whoo!) and then he handed out some pamphlets. 

We had an unusually civil discussion (for me) on how our beliefs and our stances on creation, evolution and the bible and the things we consider 'evidence' are fundamentally different.  Then he gave me a kick ass Chick tract on evolution called "Big Daddy?", which like most things in its class horribly misrepresents the tenets of evolutionary theory, but of course some scientists don't treat religion any more fairly.  

Earlier that day, some other people from the same religious group manning this same poster board called Jewish people "circumsized liars" which made me storm away, but this guy wasn't up to any of that so I kept my mouth shut and just listened politely, then discussed things with him afterwards and realized that there was no reconciling our views.

I love the monstrous, closed minded and intolerant scientist in here:  http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0055/0055_01.asp

I've also got the poster version of that "Heidelberg man, peking man, piltdown man, blah" diagram on my wall, it's good for a chuckle and for getting weird looks from my lab-mates.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2005)

> called Jewish people "circumsized liars"


They are sadly mistaken... In the bible(Christian) it says that Jewish people are God's chosen people...
I think the way they are doing that is wrong...  I do believe that the only way to get to heaven is through believing that Jesus is the son of God... But I hate it when some people do stuff to repulse people from this.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jan 25, 2005)

My guess was that he was a schizophrenic homeless guy with some religious preoccupation.  As an emergency psych clinician, I see folks like that all day long.  I imagined asking him about the numbers and he would've given me an explanation of taking the 10th word of the 11th book and 12th verse of the bible, etc. etc. 

Guess I wasn't too far off the mark in my original assumption.


----------



## scotlynnd (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I'm with Chris on every count


----------



## tekzero (Jan 25, 2005)

oh man thats weak


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 25, 2005)

I get it. Chris excellent to hear you stand out. "And they will no you by your fruits.." Rad picture too, because thats what it's all about.


----------



## walter23 (Jan 25, 2005)

Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> My guess was that he was a schizophrenic homeless guy with some religious preoccupation.



No, he was part of a large evangelical group.   Earlier some different people were handing out the same flyers at the same posterboard, doing different magic tricks.  Also, he had about 5 people working with him as plainclothes audience plants.

I mean, he may or may not have been schizophrenic, but to me he seemed more like a typical evangelical.


----------



## walter23 (Jan 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I do believe that the only way to get to heaven is through believing that Jesus is the son of God... But I hate it when some people do stuff to repulse people from this.



Well, simple catch-all solutions that don't consider the complexity of the universe and the cultural basis of specific religious belief and iconography are enough to repulse me, but hey


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great thread  :thumbup:


----------



## Replic (Jan 25, 2005)

GAWD I hate Chick Tracts. Especially hte one on homosexuality, and how they're always pictured as hateful people under the influence of demons. When I first discovered Chick Tracts I truly thought that they were a satire, I truly never knew such ignorance could be bred.

I'm simply aghasted at the Christian Evangical mind... I simply don't understand it...

Unless one of you wishes to explain it to me?


----------



## Soulreaver (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol, I summed the numbers and came up with 113.
And no answe r to the pictur e ...


----------



## walter23 (Jan 25, 2005)

Soulreaver said:
			
		

> Lol, I summed the numbers and came up with 113.
> And no answe r to the pictur e ...



The top '2' is an artifact of the addition process.  (carrying the two)




			
				Replic said:
			
		

> GAWD I hate Chick Tracts. Especially hte one on homosexuality, and how they're always pictured as hateful people under the influence of demons. When I first discovered Chick Tracts I truly thought that they were a satire, I truly never knew such ignorance could be bred.



See, the thing is, Chick Tracts are so wonderfully self-satirizing that I don't think they're very useful as a conversion tool, except maybe to people who are already on the brink of undergoing some kind of _literal interpretation of John 3:3_ epiphany anyway.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 25, 2005)

Chick tracts are hilarious! (in a hateful sort of way...)  Have you seen the Harry Potter one??  Oh man :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2005)

if Jesus came back and saw what was being done in his name, he'd never stop throwing up!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 26, 2005)

walter23 said:
			
		

> Well, simple catch-all solutions that don't consider the complexity of the universe and the cultural basis of specific religious belief and iconography are enough to repulse me, but hey



I don't think that we should be worried about 





> "the complexity of the universe and the cultural basis of specific religious belief and iconography"


 God created it all and He knows what He was doing when He created the world...  Remember that ALL of our scientific evidence has been proved wrong at one point or another..... they even teach you in science class that "science cannot prove anything"...... So, why base your faith in science when even the scientists can't say that science is physical evidence?

I believe that there is One good... One Bad and we can choose which to follow.
Since the "bad"(evil) is so rampant in this world it is MUCH easier to "go with the flow" and think that everything will be ok because God will accept the way you are...

It is also easy to dismiss Jesus dieing on the cross for being "too simple of a solution" But if you ask me if it were any harder... no one would be going to heaven... everyone would be going strait to hell... haha

And before Jesus came(if you read in the old testament) they had to offer sacrifices for atonement of our sins so we would be clean before God and be able to enter into His presence.

But don't just close your mind to everything.... because it's more real than you can imagine...


----------



## Trombone (Jan 26, 2005)

:hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail: 

   :study:  :study:  :study: THANK GOD I'M AN ATHIEST... :scratch:


 
trombone


----------



## walter23 (Mar 1, 2005)

Man, I was just looking at my profile and someone gave me negative reputation points for this thread.  I've been nothing but respectful, and the following rant is meant only in a respectful way, as a philosophical discussion and nothing more. 



			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> they teach in science class that "science cannot prove anything"



That's a gross simplification of scientific philosophy, about as crude as me saying that "all christians are fundamentalist idiots who quote biblical passages without reflection" - an assertion which is obviously false, as there are many brilliant christians running around.



> So, why base your faith in science when even the scientists can't say that science is physical evidence?



Scientists work on the scientific method, which is a philosophical way of dealing with the world and coming up with ideas about how things work, NOT a specific belief system (in principle anyway).  This is based on the idea that you can make a lot of measurements of something, and use statistics to say that in the future the same measurements will give the same results (or more complicated versions thereof, taking into account many different variables).  For example, there is a gravitational constant that relates the size of an object like the earth to the gravitational force it will exert upon another object sitting at a certain distance from it.  This is a number that lets you figure out how fast something will fall, or how much force is applied. You can use this to build bridges that work (as opposed to bridges that fall apart) and rockets that escape the earth and get out into space (as opposed to crashing into the ocean). There is no guarantee that some time some set of circumstances will arise where this will fail and gravity will not work the way we expect it to, and part of the scientific philosophy involves paying close attention to these cases and trying to incorporate them by building new theories.   This is what you are probably referring to when you say "science can't prove anything" - this is basically true, because the core of scientific thought is the notion that you can be very wrong and your theories can be completely off base and that you can never know ahead of time how your theory is wrong (or when this would occur) and therefore cannot say with certainty that your theory is right in all cases.  BUT, and this is important, you need some kind of repeatable observations to prove that you are wrong, and come up with some new theory - you can't just say "this theory isn't right because science is not positivist and therefore I believe gravity is caused by elephants" - you have to see an elephant, or the feces of an elephant, or the smell of an elephant, or something, and the elephant has to be necessary to explain what is happening.  In practice it doesn't always work that way, and career scientists will often fight to the death to defend their dying theories ("No, I did not see that elephant, there is no elephant."), but in the end so far it seems that in most cases the method works and the stubborn scientists fall and a new generation takes over.

This part of science is, like religion, a matter of faith - when you choose the scientific philosophy, you've chosen what kind of evidence to believe in and how to structure your thought processes.  Christians like the guy in this picture have some other kind of thought process that I really don't understand.  It seems to involve a strong emotional sense of connection with something called God, which I have never seen.  (I've fallen in love with the universe though, maybe it's the same feeling interpreted differently?)  In any case, neither science NOR religion can prove that having either kind of mentality is absolutely right.  In other words, I have the authority to say "I don't believe that" but I don't have the authority to say "this is absolutely correct for everybody on the planet".  

Anyway, this fundamental flexibility in the scientific philosophy makes it very useful from a technological & pragmatic perspective.  If your bridge falls apart, don't build the same bridge exactly the same way and hope it works this time - do a bunch of tests on material strengths and engineering shapes and support structures and try to make a better one.   Of course this doesn't mean that it's superior in the arena of ethics and morality (although I personally think you can apply some brands of sociology there quite effectively).

Science is not a set of rules and equations, because those rules and equations are subject to continuous revision as people notice more and more interesting things happening around them.  Science is simply a philosophical code, a way of structuring knowledge or belief - the specific contents of knowledge or belief are only considered true until a case can be found where they fail, and then they should be thrown out or revised.  On the other hand, you can't just revise theories that work perfectly well without some kind of reason.  This is Occam's razor - keep it simple and make testable predictions.  Thus I can't say that gravity is caused by a secret, invisible, undetectable system of pullies and wheels operated by invisible elves, because I haven't seen anything to suggest those elves exist and they aren't needed to explain behavior and most importantly I've made an assertion that can't be tested - the elves are defined as things we can't ever see or know about... so how can I say they exist?.  (Okay, that's an obvious metaphor for God, and I'm using it to illustrate a point, but not what you might think.  Stepping beyond the "what and how" and into the "why" I think *IS* the realm of religion.  We can know exactly how gravity works, but why?  Where did it come from and what purpose does it serve in the bigger scheme of things?  That's a religious matter.  We can speculate about it and we can base our artistic view of what the world really fundamentally is on it.  Just don't take that religious answer and skew it around and use it to say gravity is false, unless you can do it in a scientific way, because gravity is fundamentally a linguistic construct that really only exists in the realm of science anyway and is used in a certain framework to describe events like bridges collapsing.  Same with evolution - evolution is a scientific idea, so you have to attack it with a scientific approach.  You can debate the philosophical or religious ramifications of it using religious terminology, but you can't cut it apart with religious terminology because that terminology simply does not apply because by definition evolution is a scientific product.  You can't, in other words, disprove evolution using religious arguments - all you can do is attack science itself (and that means all of science, not just evolutionary theory, but the entire philosophical framework of science and everything it has given you.).  If you want to cut out specific scientific theories (like evolution, or like general relativity) without cutting up science itself, you need to work within science, because those concepts are themselves scientific theories.  The ramifications, like I said, are a different matter, and really are a matter of religion.  I can assert that God built all the laws of nature (like electronic interactions, the elemental particles, the basic forces, etc) and pressed "Go" and watched evolution happen, but I can't cut up evolution without getting into it.  For the same reason, a scientist cannot say to an evangelical christian that "jesus was not the son of god and did not die for your sins and if you believe in him you will not have everlasting life" because those concepts are not scientific, they require a different line of evidence that is not part of the scientific method because the scientific method has no theory of Hell and Heaven.  (Though as a scientist, I am still free to personally not believe any of it, I just realize there's no way I can convince you of it because we speak different mental languages) Got it?    This is getting abstract...) 

I would also argue that this kind of flexibility is applicable to philosophical and religious problems.  I see inconsistencies in certain religious world views so I don't accept them.  I'd rather have a flexible view of god, like some types of Jewish mystics and other weirdos like that who are always questing and trying to figure out what the hell is going on and who the hell is behind it all.



> But don't just close your mind to everything.... because it's more real than you can imagine...



I have no argument for this, I have a different world view and I've never experienced that, and I've never been convinced by the bible (which I have read).   I was even raised a christian (gasp).


Anyway, now a bit of a different rant: some a**hole gave me a negative reputation point for this thread (which is why I came back to it, I just found out how to check these things), which is ridiculous because I have been nothing but respectful.  I had a very honest discussion with the guy pictured in this photograph, expressing my views and realizing that the two of us live in completely different psychological universes.  And I've been honest here and just spoke my mind as the obvious issues related to the photograph came up.   Oh well.  

Just don't legislate what I'm allowed to do and not do (so long as it doesn't involve you) and I won't care what you believe.  The minute you try to say, for example, that I wouldn't be allowed to marry another man (no, I'm not gay), or I should go to jail for smoking a plant called marijuana (no, I'm not a drug user), or I should be arrested for having sex that you consider unusual or immoral (okay, I probably do that), you've crossed the line and are making judgements that only your God should be making.  If I'm going to hell, leave me alone and let me go there on my own  

Respect that and I'll respect you.


----------



## Trombone (Mar 1, 2005)

Walter,

again, you spoke my mind, and believe me, a bad rep on such views is something to brag about.



			
				walter23 said:
			
		

> It seems to involve a strong emotional sense of connection with something called God, which I have never seen.  (I've fallen in love with the universe though, maybe it's the same feeling interpreted differently?)



Even if it's not "the same feeling interpreted differently", it's defenitly more human, thus way better.


here's a sincere rep point...

trombone


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 1, 2005)

walter23 said:
			
		

> No, he was part of a large evangelical group.   Earlier some different people were handing out the same flyers at the same posterboard, doing different magic tricks.  Also, he had about 5 people working with him as plainclothes audience plants.
> 
> I mean, he may or may not have been schizophrenic, but to me he seemed more like a typical evangelical.



allright, here is my opinion on this whole dealio.  Walter, i respect you for having your own opinion and voicing it.  However, I think it is terribly shallow and ignorant for anyone to give a group of people a stereotype.  I think what that man was doing, although his intentions might have been of a good nature, was rather unwise and a little obnoxious.  I disagree with the feeling that it is okay for someone to try to push their spiritual beliefs down someone else's throat, but then again, that isnt evangelism.  Some evangelists are hollow hypocrits who beat down others with their 'beliefs' on sin and redemption.  I dont even think those people should be considered evangelists.  If someone who is muslim or buddhist shares their beliefs, are they an evangelist?  Most definitely not.  Evangelists, to me at least, are those who share the gospel of Christ with others.  The joy and peace that God has given them is so great that they cannot contain it in themselves.  I definitely do not agree with that man trying to get attention in order to tell them the gospel.  It shouldnt be masked or hidden.  If anyone truly wants to believe in Jesus they will come even if that man was just standing there preaching.


----------



## walter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> However, I think it is terribly shallow and ignorant for anyone to give a group of people a stereotype.



I fit into a particular stereotype, I'm sure of it.  (I have trouble seeing it, but I'm sure it's there).  It's okay to classify people, we're social animals afterall, and model ourselves after things we admire in others.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 2, 2005)

> here's a sincere rep point...


... and one more 

An ex-atheist here! 
Cheers!


----------

